# DSS Electric Junior Dragster - UPDATE!!!



## casey.mynott (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey all,

Trying to get some update videos out. Here's the first one. Huge thanks to John "Plasma Boy" Wayland (http://www.plasmaboyracing.com), Rich Rudman (http://www.manzanitamicro.com), and George F. Hamstra (http://www.go-ev.com) for doing what they do and doing it so well! They are all amazing! Enjoy the video! 

http://youtu.be/XVzuXCqdpwk

Casey


----------

